# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Powderless Protein Shake

## gbrice75

I had been having some pretty severe digestive issues for a while, and it got to the point I was miserable - it was literally affecting my quality of life. 

Before I decided to seek out a gastro doc, I wanted to try and resolve it myself by eliminating potential causes from my diet. So one by one, I started experimenting with dropping different things.

In the end, it didn't turn out to be my protein powder, but in the process (and not wanting to give up my PWO smoothie, which I enjoy thoroughly), I came up with this powderless version that I'm very happy with. Try this if you just want to give the powder a rest for a while, or are seeking out a more 'natural' approach:

1 cup liquid egg whites
1/8th cup unsweetened almond milk
1/2 cup oats (raw)
2-3 packets splenda or stevia (I use both together)
2 tbsp good quality cocoa or cacao powder
3 tbsp powdered peanut butter (e.g. PB2, Jif, etc.) OR if your macros allow, 1-2 tbsp natty PB
1 cup 1% milkfat low salt cottage cheese
1 frozen banana, cut into chunks

Blend and enjoy!!!

Edit: You can also add 1-2tbsp instant ground coffee for more of a 'mocha' flavor and caffeine kick.

----------


## gbrice75

To add to this: I like the protein breakdown of this shake. You have your (faster acting) egg whites, and slower casein (cottage cheese) for a nice blend. You do not *need* ultra fast acting whey protein PWO, your body is not "starved" of protein from a single workout (no matter how brutal), especially if you're eating a preworkout meal. So, enjoy this shake and don't sweat it!

----------


## Mr. Small

I thought consuming raw eggs was useless, the body doesn't absorb them unless they are cooked........

----------


## gbrice75

> I thought consuming raw eggs was useless, the body doesn't absorb them unless they are cooked........


1 - raw eggs are definitely not useless, however the protein content is less bioavailable (I've read upwards of 40%) due to being bound by avidin, which leads me to point number 2 ...

2 - I rely a LOT on cartoned, liquid egg whites. They're pasteurized, not raw. The pasteurization process heats the eggs up enough to where the avidin is destroyed (yet leaving protein intact, which isn't always the case when eggs are [over]cooked), thereby freeing up the protein content previously bound by the avidin.

----------


## Fetch

That was my question - I'm considering switching from constantly cramming whole foods into a blended egg white diet. Would the benefit be equivalent to whole foods?

----------

